# Best USB operating system



## Kopi

I have a 16gb OCz ATV flash drive, and I'd like a protable OS on there for the troubleshooting I use it for. Usually friends computers will have loads of viruses or other gunk, and I'd like to try having a portable OS where I can run applications from to scan/remove viruses from hard drives.

I thoguht a bootable XP might be nice, but I'm not sure about size. If there is a good linux edition that will still allow me to use such programs like malwarebytes or equivalant, that would be great too.

Any suggestions


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Pen drive Linux. hands down.

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhaedraCorruption* 
Pen drive Linux. hands down.

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/

Does it have good antivirus programs you can use from it?

@ OP: Excellent idea, I'll probably do the same thing. Time to partition my 8GB flash drive, lol.


----------



## GSingh

Install Ubuntu Netbook remix edition.


----------



## kurt1288

Linux, whether it be pen drive or something like Ubuntu. I installed Ubuntu on a 1GB flash drive when I had problems with Windows a while back.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Does it have good antivirus programs you can use from it?

@ OP: Excellent idea, I'll probably do the same thing. Time to partition my 8GB flash drive, lol.

It works with most apps that work with ubuntu. It comes with firefox, and some other stuff.


----------



## Sheehanigans

Check out BartPE, an xp environment that you tailor to your own needs. Boots from CD.


----------



## trueg50

Hands down Slax.

Throw as many or as little modules on as you want. It was built to be a good USB toolkit, not a Linux distro ported to the portable front.


----------



## Kopi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhaedraCorruption* 
Pen drive Linux. hands down.

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/

Cheers, will look into it

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Does it have good antivirus programs you can use from it?

@ OP: Excellent idea, I'll probably do the same thing. Time to partition my 8GB flash drive, lol.

You have to partition it eh, I've never done this before on a flash drive.

I'm hoping to try something Windows and something Linux. I have a bunch of portable virus/malware removal apps that run exclusively on windows, so it would give me a few more options.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kopi* 
Cheers, will look into it

You have to partition it eh, I've never done this before on a flash drive.

I'm hoping to try something Windows and something Linux. I have a bunch of portable virus/malware removal apps that run exclusively on windows, so it would give me a few more options.

Well, I was just thinking partition so I could still use part of the drive as storage.


----------



## meticadpa

How about the DamnSmall Distro?


----------



## Kopi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Well, I was just thinking partition so I could still use part of the drive as storage.

That would be a must for me as well. I'd have to figure out exactly how much is needed, make a partition that size (plus a few MB i guess), as I'd like to miminize the amount of storage space I'd lose.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 
How about the DamnSmall Distro?

Will alos check this


----------



## Rewindlabs

I'm deeply saddened by the reply's in this thread...

Hiren's bootcd on usb...keep the rest of the space on the usb stick for storage

For any problem what so ever it is the end all be all

I suggest you just buy a 1GB flash drive for it though since its sub 300mb for the latest 9.9 release...go ahead and take a look at the included tools..

http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd

Yeah...i keep one handy ALL of the time


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
I'm deeply saddened by the reply's in this thread...

Hiren's bootcd on usb...keep the rest of the space on the usb stick for storage

For any problem what so ever it is the end all be all

I suggest you just buy a 1GB flash drive for it though since its sub 300mb for the latest 9.9 release...go ahead and take a look at the included tools..

http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd

Yeah...i keep one handy ALL of the time

Can you update those applications also? Like Malwarebytes for example


----------



## Kopi

Forgive me, but I can't find the download link to the 9.9 boot CD on Hiren's website


----------



## Rewindlabs

I would guess its possible...but there is a new bootcd every few months or so and thats when everything gets updated...

You can find the download link in google


----------



## Kopi

OK got it, not sure what about this "keyboard patch" but downloading now.


----------



## Rewindlabs

I'm not sure either off the top of my head...most likely pertaining to one of the keyboard options somewhere...the app will work with ANY keyboard you hook up no matter the region yadda yadda


----------



## Kopi

OK, I followed the instructions on Hiren's website, downloaded the formatting tools and such, and when I ran the "grub4dos_gui" its supposed to add a few files to my flash drive. It says successfully complete, but doesn't add any files. Not sure about that.


----------



## Rewindlabs

It writes the MBR code which you just can't see....then you have to place the grldr and menu.lst from the grub4dos zip or if you have it in the grub4dos folder...move those two items over onto the flash drive

After that you extract the contents of the ISO you downloaded and just move ALL files right onto the usb stick as well...and you are done









In case you have any problems arise...

Quote:

Make sure you set your computer to boot from USB Flash Drive

To Enter the BIOS press the "Del" button on your keyboard. Alternatives are "F1", "F2", "Insert", and "F10". Some PC's BIOS might even require a different key to be pressed. Commonly a PC will show a message like "Press [Del] to enter Setup" to indicate that you need to press the "Del" key. Some AMI BIOS require you to enable the option "USB Keyboard Legacy support"!

For AMI BIOS:

* Go to "Feature Setup". "Enable" these options: "USB Function Support",
"USB Function For DOS" and "ThumbDrive for DOS". Go to "Advanced Setup".
Set the "1st Boot Device" to "USB RMD-FDD".
Reboot the PC and it now should boot from the Usb Stick.

* Go to "USB Mass Storage Device Configuration". Select "Emulation Type"
and set it to "Harddisk". Go to the "Boot Menu" and set the "1st boot device" to "USB-Stick". Exit the BIOS, saving the changes.
you can try "Emulation Type" to "Floppy" or "Forced FDD".

For PHOENIX/AWARD BIOS:

* Go to "Advanced BIOS Features". Go to the "1st Boot device" and set it to "USB-ZIP".

Troubleshoot

If you get GRLDR error then use syslinux to boot grub4dos


----------



## Kopi

Cool got it up and running! Problem though. Can't find the antivirus tools or the cleaner tools...my options are

Partition Tools
Backup Tools
Password & Registry Tools
Recovery Tools
Testing Tools
Hard Disk Tools
Sys Info Tools
File Managers
MBR tools
BIOS/CMOS tools
Multimedia Tools
Filesystem Tools
Other Tools (ghost walker, dosCDroast, universal TCPIP stuff..)
DOS
[edit] OK, i've found that you need to boot the Mini XP on there before you can use the virus tools and stuff. After that, works great. Amazing tool, will never need another virus removal kit









I've also made the gldr, autorun, and list files hidden. Keeps it nice and tidy, HBCD folder and thats it!


----------



## Rewindlabs

Nice job glad you got it worked out...i too noticed the antivirus tools where no where to be found...haven't needed them yet but its great to know where they are


----------



## Kopi

I can't eblieve how many applications come with it, and a copy of bootable XP, all for under 180mb. Its great!

[edit]

Play along on this one, will you?
Boot into Mini-XP and try to run malwarebytes from the antivirus list. My favourite one, the only one that doesn't work


----------



## Jedi

http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
for windows, lets you choose a distro, or use your own cd or iso, and puts it on a stick for you. real easy to use, lots of choices. you can choose to let it format the stick, or you can let it do its thing while leaving the files on ur stick intact.
im about to try fedora 12. for small AND useful, puppy linux. it is loaded with so many good things, pretty sure there's a virus scanner in there. i cant remember what the best one i have tried is, from back when i burned like 50 different distros to cd. but puppy linux is good, easy to use. knoppix 6.2 is a little more complicated, the iso is 6 times bigger, and i'm not really sure what comes with it. pretty sure theres no antivirus in knoppix. then i will try mint8.
quote from linux forum"Linux Defender by Cebit is windows antivirus on a Linux liveCD and it works great" and someone recommended KnoppixSTD but i never could figure out 100% of the utilities on that distro.
anyway, this forum: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questi...-tools-189722/ is relevant to the topic.


----------

